# Why Doesn't The Immune System Attack The Small Intestine?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI"Why Doesn't The Immune System Attack The Small Intestine? New Study Provides Unexpected AnswerScience Daily â€" Answering one of the oldest questions in human physiology, researchers at Dana-Farber Cancer Institute have discovered why the body's immune system - perpetually on guard against foreign microbes like bacteria -- doesn't attack tissues in the small intestine that harbor millions of bacteria cells."http://www.sciencedaily.com:80/releases/20...70109142008.htm


----------

